# Anyone missing a boat?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone here missing a Panga attached to an Isuzu?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

There must be a story let's hear it.


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe this?!?! But I don't see an Isuzu....

http://www.northescambia.com/2013/0...-derelict-vessels-log-jam-from-escambia-river


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

A truck and boat showed up in front of my house last night between 11-12Am and has been abandoned since. None of the neighbors know anything. We will give the cops a call later to run the tag to see if its hot. Full of trash and looks like someone was living out of the vehicle. Very strange.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's odd! Wouldn't surprise me if they're both stolen.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Call the cops. I haven't heard of a missing Panga, but I'm sure if it's stolen that somebody is missing it. Love those boats.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm missing the hell outta my boat, sure wish spring would hurry up and get here so I can ride her again!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Call the cops. I haven't heard of a missing Panga, but I'm sure if it's stolen that somebody is missing it. Love those boats.


I would call too. If it were my boat and truck and had to leave it, I would atleast leave a note saying what was wrong seeing how it was at a late hour.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Any update on the story


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Cops came by and went through the vehicle. Got the information, and nothing was reported stolen yet. My guess is he went to the owners house and there is a reasonable excuse for why it's there. Otherwise I'm sure the cop would have came back. I'll let you all know if it disappears tomorrow.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I would be kind of upset if someone just parked there stuff infront of my house and just left it there. Of course I don't own the street.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Just in case the cops determine that the boat is abandoned and not stolen........ 

I am missing a panga boat attached to an Isuzu. PM me when I can come by and pick it up.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's my panga. I'll come get it.


Where did I leave it?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> I would be kind of upset if someone just parked there stuff infront of my house and just left it there. Of course I don't own the street.


You can always claim that someone is acting suspiciously or blocking access to your property. I call the cops about things like that a few times a year.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Update: Went to bed last night at around 11:15. Truck was still parked in the street. Then i woke up this morning and the truck had moved INTO my front yard. Wtf? So i called the cops and they are sending someone out to check it out. Apparently the guy that owns it is from Gulf Breeze and has been contacted. Cannot understand why he would move it into my yard. Idiot. Needless to say, if it's still there when i get home i will have it towed. We will see.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

It would most definetly be suspicious to me that someone just came and left there vehical, boat ect, infront of my property, there would be no reason too.I would probley wait a few hours and then just call a tow truck. I would have to wonder why anyone would do such a thing, I understand if they break down, then please leave a note, knock on my door or something, note on the windshield. Anyways is there anymore outcome to the story


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

We need some pictures of this!

You are a patient person.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds to me like you need a tow truck. It's on private property.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> It would most definetly be suspicious to me that someone just came and left there vehical, boat ect, infront of my property, there would be no reason too.*I would probley wait a few hours and then just call a tow truck.* I would have to wonder why anyone would do such a thing, I understand if they break down, then please leave a note, knock on my door or something, note on the windshield. Anyways is there anymore outcome to the story


Joseph, that's where blocking access or suspicious behavior comes in. The cops don't usually mess with people parked on the street. If, however, they are a millionth of an inch on my grass all bets are off.

I have people block access to my boat gate all the time. Usually takes a couple of quick calls to have the issue fixed but it still pisses me off.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ever think it might have broke down and the owner was told to get it out of the road by the cops, so he had to move it till the rain slacks? im sure dudes gotta reason its there. Now your gonna have it towed and possibly cost the poor guy another 100$ or so he probably doesnt have.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea I know if its one of the neighbors or a guest of theirs I understand, I'd just ask them to please move, no reason anyone should even be down my street, that'd be the reason I'd be pretty upset if a random vehical was left parked, my grass ain't all that nice this time of year but like you said had he parked on ny grass I'd be a different story


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes that was taken into account, a note and phone number should be left.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

The backside of my house is a busy street, I live right by the turning lane, random cars break down there ever month almost, its not my property ot directly infront of my place, but it seems like most times people do break down right there. They walk around and knock on the door, ask for a jump, to borrow a few wrenches or to let me know the car will be there for x amount of hours, even had one guy ask me to use the phone


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

We need to see how the story turns out a little more tonight, mabey the boat will be gone


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

He could have a lein on the boat and just looking for a place to hide it so the bank doesn't find it.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol, you could be right, and the repo man might be looking for it. I used to repo about 7 years ago, as part time. People would do all kinds of craziness to hide their vehical.(not like the fake tv shows)but they would hide it at their friends house, in the back yard covered up, stick it at their parents house. We never missed a vehical though, we eventually always found it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok update from the police. First, i was wrong about them getting a hold of the guy. His registered address is not the same as his actual. So no one has heard from the guy. Also, the truck is parked in the first three feet of my yard so it's technically still "legally" parked since it's the easment. But the cop said he is calling code enforcement and see if they can do something since he is illegally parking a boat in the street. I do not want to cost a fellow fisherman unneeded fines. But leave a note or something. And do not park your truck on my lawn. Hell i would help the guy anyway i can i.e a jump, some mechanical help, gas, whatever. Im a nice guy. But i cant help if you dont ask.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Right on the money.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If the vehicle was moved, that means it runs. It sounds to me like it is about to be repo'd or something. How many neighbors have you talked to? Some neighborhoods you gotta park a long way down on the street with a boat in order to not block a driveway, could be completely innocent he is just at a neighbors house 1.5 blocks away. 

Could be he went night fishing and is just keeping it there. Panga's are not cheap right? Izuzu's seem to be a lot cheaper cars than Panga's are boats, my bet is repo's about to happen. Can't wait to hear the real story.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

2011/2012 senior sticker. Almost turning into a missing persons issue at this point. All their belongings are inside. The poor sap left their window down on the driver side during this mornings storm. They have 24hrs till tow happens per code enforcement. If you recognize the photo, let your buddy know. Thanks


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Wait... that looks like my wife's truck..and I mean exactly. But ours is in the driveway. That motor looks as if it's enough for the slip rent.... J/K... hope all turns out well. I wonder if the cops checked the hospitals....


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope whoever's vehical it is they cone get it, sucks for whoever it is. I cant thino of any reason someone would leave there stuff parked like that. Other than it being stolen.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Still no one all day. Both doors unlocked and the window down. Backs full of construction equipment and clothes. Starting to weird me out thinking about possibilities of what happened to the owner and why it's here.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Would definetly freak me out, lots of valuable stuff, boat with a motor, ect....


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea something's not right here, it just seems suspicious to leave the car with windows down and the boat hooked up, especially in this rain. Lets hope it not anything nefarious.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am pretty sure I saw that boat at the boat mechanic in gulf breeze, the one on the right as your heading east out of town. Maybe they could give you a name.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Oddly enough, I got home from the water about 6:15 tonight and an unknown truck is blocking my boat gate....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I tracked the owner down on Facebook. He is a local photographer. Just sent him an email. Let's see if this gets us anywhere. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> I tracked the owner down on Facebook. He is a local photographer. Just sent him an email. Let's see if this gets us anywhere. Ill keep you posted.


Wow! Good on you, man!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

The guy is a professional business owner with two kids. The truck is a WRECK inside. My thoughts are that one of the kids is either running away and stashed the truck here. Or there is something more involved going on. No word back from him yet.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I would wonder if a kid was running away why would be hook up the boat and haul it. I would also imagine that the owner would have reported the vehical, & vessel stolen along with his son missing.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like something more to me... Hopefully you hear back from him.Mabey his wife or gf is getting back at him for who knows what took his tools, vehical and boat basically everything that means something to him and abandoned it somewhere. Mabey she knew it was going to rain and ruin the inside of his vehical.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm thinking he lives in Naples where his business is based and his ex wife lives here where the other home is with the kids. Hell, if one of his kids knew the car and boat got stolen they may not have reported it for fear of pissing dad off.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I sure hope you get to the bottom of it soon. Did his facebook page not include a phone numbers there should be other sources to find a phone number just incase the facebook does not, google, manta, angies list ect


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

220 last night I woke up and saw the tail lights on then the truck hauled ass off into the night with a Jeepers Creepers sounding exhaust. No closure what so ever on any of this.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

What a Long strange trip it's been


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to guess that ex wife possibly intercepted the message and had the vehical moved before it could be recovered.Its pretty convienent that the day you send off the message the truck disappears in the middle of the night. Mabey well see something in the news


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats crazy. The worst part is not knowing why out getting any closure on the situation. At least whoever put it there is alive obviously so you can rule out someone getting car jacked and killed or something of that nature

John


Facebook FL Marine Plastics
www.flmarineplastics.com
[email protected]


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like one of the kids, moving it in the middle of the night, construction equipment, and the car being a mess. Probably got mad at one of the parents and staying with friends which are your neighbors. I'd go to any of your neighbors that have 18-28 year olds living there, they easily could of lied to you about not knowing who's vehicle it is.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw the Isuzu and Panga pulling on to 98 this afternoon near college parkway in Gulf Breeze.. Lol didn't get a look at who was driving but I'm pretty sure it's the same one.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought I saw it too, but the one I saw had a Honda on the back. The one in the picture is a Yamaha. Unless I am not seeing right.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

And now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I actually got an email back. 

Hi Matt,
I'm sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I only check this account occasionally. Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to help! 
Lets see, the back story is kind of boring, I lent the truck to a girlfriend and she returned it with the window off of the track and down in the door. My daughter and I just moved from gulf breeze and we are trying to find an inexpensive place to keep the boat as we just moved to the bay front apartments and we have no place to keep it yet so I just left it on the street. I figured it had so much junk in it no one would want to steal it. Crazy 'logic' I know 
Thanks again, you made my day.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> I actually got an email back.
> 
> Hi Matt,
> I'm sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I only check this account occasionally. Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to help!
> ...


Whoa. Screw that logic.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

sketch


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tell um he forgot the $90 daily storage fee :thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw the SUV and Boat today,sitting at the Apts Off of Scenic hwy.. Boat actually now has a cover on it,But nothing to cover the window?


----------

